# Fan noise



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this isn't specific to just the diesel, but I've developed this slight noise from the HVAC fan. It sounds like it's making contact with something. It sounds like a slight quick ticking noise. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I had a bird chirping sound at low fan speeds. It's the press-fit bearing at the fan getting loose. Had mine replaced at no charge under warranty.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

Tomko said:


> I had a bird chirping sound at low fan speeds. It's the press-fit bearing at the fan getting loose. Had mine replaced at no charge under warranty.


Great. I'm out of warranty.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine did it too. Easy and cheap enough to replace if you've got some basic tools.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Mine did it too. Easy and cheap enough to replace if you've got some basic tools.


How did you access the area needed to get to?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Just a thought...possibly debris in the cabin air filter compartment plenum, rubbing on fan?


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

had the same issue. It eventually went away. Not sure why it went away though.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Mine did it too. Easy and cheap enough to replace if you've got some basic tools.


I could have sworn the diesel fans were silly expensive when I was looking at a crash damaged Gen1 diesel a couple of months ago.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

Taxman said:


> jblackburn said:
> 
> 
> > Mine did it too. Easy and cheap enough to replace if you've got some basic tools.
> ...


I think he was probably referring to the bearing and not the whole fan motor itself.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Deeezel said:


> I think he was probably referring to the bearing and not the whole fan motor itself.


patiently waiting for @NickD to regale us with the virtues of automotive fans from the 1920s


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Deeezel said:


> How did you access the area needed to get to?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-.../33090-how-hvac-blower-motor-replacement.html

Wouldn't hurt to try lubing the bearing as well.



Taxman said:


> I could have sworn the diesel fans were silly expensive when I was looking at a crash damaged Gen1 diesel a couple of months ago.


$90 from GMPD; could probably find it for cheaper. A Cruze is a Cruze on the inside. Not ridiculous when you see when what a blower motor for an European car costs. 



boraz said:


> patiently waiting for @*NickD* to regale us with the virtues of automotive fans from the 1920s


Everyone got tired of that crap. He gone. But if you miss the rants, there are some in the thread linked above.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Everyone got tired of that crap. He gone. But if you miss the rants, there are some in the thread linked above.


Ha.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> $90 from GMPD; could probably find it for cheaper. A Cruze is a Cruze on the inside. Not ridiculous when you see when what a blower motor for an European car costs.


Oh, HVAC. 
I was thinking engine cooling, and IIRC a 2.0 radiator fan costs about 4 or 5 1.4 radiator fans.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

boraz said:


> Deeezel said:
> 
> 
> > I think he was probably referring to the bearing and not the whole fan motor itself.
> ...


Friggin hilarious


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

boraz said:


> Ha.


This response is even more hilarious.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep, mine did it for quite a while and it took me quite a while to manage to show the dealership what I meant. It'd do it on fan setting 1-3 and the most noticeable was when you turned off the fan. I think they ended up replacing the HVAC motor on mine. Had it replaced under my extended warranty.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I get a lot of fan noise!!!!
























But it's just people yelling at me because I'm so great!!:bowdown:


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

An update on this.....I talked to my dealer, and I'am taking it in this coming Tuesday for an ongoing issue I have been having with my navigation. I told him about the issue with the fan, and he told me not to worry about it and let GM make good for all the problems I've had with my navigation. End result....he said not to worry about it, they would cover all costs even though the car is out of warranty. Needless to say, I was completely surprised.


----------

